# New England Meet III



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

All right peeps I told Igor I would put something up. How about a non-working listen and tune in Middle September on the Cape?


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

WOW! NO love....Bump!


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

Well, I still love ya.

Probably couldn't make the meet, but I do still love ya.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

DanMan, I hope your at least coming to the meet this Saturday in NJ.

Cam, I'll come to your meeting, but ONLY if your truck is completed.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

MaXaZoR said:


> DanMan, I hope your at least coming to the meet this Saturday in NJ.
> 
> Cam, I'll come to your meeting, but ONLY if your truck is completed.


seriously. East Rutherford. You're only like 45 minutes away.
If you're unobservant: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events/61945-pa-nj-de-ny-md-meet-bbq.html


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

drocpsu said:


> seriously. East Rutherford. You're only like 45 minutes away.
> If you're unobservant: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events/61945-pa-nj-de-ny-md-meet-bbq.html



I will be there.


----------

